# Bleeding in early pg - HELP!



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I am only 5+3 weeks and last week had some pinky spotting which i wasnt too worried about as prob implantation. but last night and today Ive got dark red/browny dishcharge, bit more than spotting but not like AF. Had few cramps and backache too and i am generally feeling unwell today and v tired. Is this still usual in early pg or is it worrying?
I had ectopic and m/c (hetertopic) last year so im worrying now!! GULP. I have a 6 wk scan next week, but is some bleeding with a few cramps and backache and legache normal at all??
How far along does implantation bleeding go on for??

Jo x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately i cannot give you the reassurance you need and want.  This will only happen through a scan, which you have next week. 

As you maybe aware from other posts bleeding is common inearly pregnancy but it also a sign of miscarriage. My only advice is to rest up and see how it goes....as far as implantation bleeds go they vary immensley from spotting to a heavy bleed. Try and think positive

  

Jan


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Jan,

I have had endometriosis and wonder if that is a possible cause for this brown (old) blood. Cramping has gone today but got slight discharge again and had backache.  How long can Implantation bleeding go on for into the pregnancy?
Jo xx

PS. sorry to waffle on


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Implantation bleeds can be anything from spotting to a full blown period.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank You for replying.
Jo x


----------

